# Yes I am handsome.



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, most definitely. Especially love the fringe on his ears!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh yes, he certainly is!!! Love that boy, what a looker!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is a good looking thing at that.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

No argument from me. He is one gorgeous boy.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Agree - love his coloring.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I have always thought that Diesel is one of the most gorgeous GSDs I've ever seen. It's a good thing you live across the pond - otherwise I might be tempted into a little dognapping!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree !! I love this dog, can't get enough of him. And I rarely say such things about dogs that aren't golden retrievers. Diesel is special, it's very clear. Post more pictures!!!!

:wavey:


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

desilu said:


> I have always thought that Diesel is one of the most gorgeous GSDs I've ever seen. It's a good thing you live across the pond - otherwise I might be tempted into a little dognapping!


Beautiful photo!

But ya gotta help me out here----what in the heck is a GSD?

German Shorthaired Dalmation?

Georgian Sicilian Dachsund?

Great Sonoma Dane? :no:

SJ


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! Great pic!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

AtticusJordie said:


> Beautiful photo!
> 
> But ya gotta help me out here----what in the heck is a GSD?
> 
> ...


German Shepherd Dog...

He is beautiful-I just love those ears! They are so tall I can almost make out his Tat!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Deisel is such a looker!!!!!!! I love his multi colored fur and check out that shiny black nose!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Of course he is!!
And i think he knows it


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He is very stunning...... He also models well for you when taking pictures of him.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

desilu said:


> I have always thought that Diesel is one of the most gorgeous GSDs I've ever seen. It's a good thing you live across the pond - otherwise I might be tempted into a little dognapping!


Steal me? Diesel says....











Jo Ellen said:


> I agree !! I love this dog, can't get enough of him. And I rarely say such things about dogs that aren't golden retrievers. Diesel is special, it's very clear. Post more pictures!!!!
> 
> :wavey:


As you wish!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one of the most handsome GSD that I have ever seen. Love his tongue being stuck out in that one shot.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Diesel is a handsome hunk and I think he knows it. :


----------

